# Cuanto cuesta un Protoboard



## martexxx (Feb 13, 2007)

Soy nuevo  en eso de la electronica, querria montar esquemas sencillos en una placa de Protoboard, ¿me podeis indicar donde puedo comprarla?.

¿Y un manual?.

Gracias.


----------



## JV (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola martexxx, los protoboard se consiguen en cualquier negocio de electronica. Respecto al manual, busca en el foro que hace poco alguien consulto sobre el mismo.

Saludos..


----------



## manuel2007 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola, los protorboard en cualquier tienda de electrónica, como dice JV, y un manual lo tienes en este enlace: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about814.html

Saludos


----------



## steinlager (Feb 20, 2007)

Soy de Argentina, del interior y queria saber cuanto cuesta un protoboard en buenos aires, para saber cuanto me estan robando aca


----------



## Aristides (Feb 20, 2007)

En este grupo, hay una lista de comercios de electrónica de Bs As:

http://ar.groups.yahoo.com/group/robots_desarrolladores/


----------



## Palino (Feb 24, 2007)

Hola, soy de Capital Federal (Arg)... el otro dia compre mi primer protoboard... $15 (pero calculo que se puede comprar mas barato... no busque mucho)

Tiene 2 pistas + y - a cada lado, y dos grupos de 64 nodos de 5 enchufes cada uno (A-E y F-J)

Marca EIC (!?).. anda barbaro por ahora...

Salu2


----------



## makine (May 2, 2007)

Unos 20 euros aqui en españa


----------



## sp_27 (May 10, 2007)

Un protoboard de 3 pistas con base de plástico y con 4 conectores cuesta alrededor de  $40. Aqui en venezuela una pista sin base ni conectores cuesta aprox. Bs20.000, un protoboard de 3 pistas cuesta alrededor de Bs.100.000, y uno de cuatro pistas aprox. 120.000. Esto a Bs.2.150 por dolar (oficial) y  Bs. 4.000 por dolar (mercado negro).


----------



## jona (May 10, 2007)

un protoboard estandar esta 15$.
eso es lo q me salio a mi,y en barios lugares esta lo mismo,son como 5 dolares.


----------

